# MY11 Owners, Do the discs knock now.



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

as title...now you have some miles on your cars have the discs started knocking when turning like the 09 plate cars nearly allways do. Oh and have you started to get cracks in the new bigger disc like the older cars do...?


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Only 2000 miles on mine, but no sign of either so far.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Picking mine up tomorrow, I'll let you know!


----------



## Happydays (Mar 15, 2011)

Done 4000 miles on mine - all OK so far.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Only 2000 miles on mine, but no sign of either so far.


Likewise. No issues.


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Does the MY10 also do the kocking?

// André


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Im just thinking about the faults with my 09 car and most definately i have brake discs that crack badly forcing replacements with Alcon or something. I know the 2011 car has bigger better front discs but have they really cured the cracking around the holes issues....I know a few of the 2011's have seen the tracks now so how are they holding up.

Also another design defect with 09 cars is the clicking as you turn sharply whilst parking or something....is sounds like your car is falling to bits and is put down to the disc knocking against the pads or something...again has this been cured on the 2011 cars..???


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Wheels said:


> Im just thinking about the faults with my 09 car and most definately i have brake discs that crack badly forcing replacements with Alcon or something. I know the 2011 car has bigger better front discs but have they really cured the cracking around the holes issues....I know a few of the 2011's have seen the tracks now so how are they holding up.
> 
> Also another design defect with 09 cars is the clicking as you turn sharply whilst parking or something....is sounds like your car is falling to bits and is put down to the disc knocking against the pads or something...again has this been cured on the 2011 cars..???


Mine lasted 3000 miles before the cracking started, so I just replace the lot with my Alcon BBK, the Alcon kit still clicks like mad when anything other than straight ahead position is used, my 2011 discs did not make any noise up to their replacement.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm on 4000 and issues yet


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Ulrik said:


> Does the MY10 also do the kocking?
> 
> // André


Not mine...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Wheels said:


> Im just thinking about the faults with my 09 car and most definately i have brake discs that crack badly forcing replacements with Alcon or something. I know the 2011 car has bigger better front discs but have they really cured the cracking around the holes issues....I know a few of the 2011's have seen the tracks now so how are they holding up.
> 
> Also another design defect with 09 cars is the clicking as you turn sharply whilst parking or something....is sounds like your car is falling to bits and is put down to the disc knocking against the pads or something...again has this been cured on the 2011 cars..???


My new GTR MY11 has done 6000 miles and no knocking or clicking from the brakes but after several track days the old cracks are coming back. Strangely though, they are on the rear as well as the front discs. Will probably replace with AP's unless Iain Litchfield has other ideas.
Hope to see you soon at a track day again soon.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm sure I can come up with a few ideas  I have had the clicking on our MY11 demostrator but in fairness it had the wheels on and off more than most 

Iain


----------

